# Quick Question: Combi Carrier



## Hal9000 (Nov 19, 2009)

To be blunt, is the Combi Carrier II crap, or is it worth the purchase? 

Budgeting and purchases are coming up, and this is an item I need to review.  It received an IDEA/Businessweek design award, but I was told by a person that was told by another person that it doesn't hold even 250lbs reasonably well.

If anyone has any input, I would appreciate it.

Thank you.


----------

